

Dmigrations - a new migrations system for Django - simonw
http://simonwillison.net/2008/Sep/3/dmigrations/

======
jmtulloss
This is definitely a big step. I had a horrible time with schema changes using
sqlalchemy until I started using migrate <http://code.google.com/p/sqlalchemy-
migrate/>.

